# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию > Тематические праздники >  Корпоратив у авиаторов

## Шампанская

Прошу срочной помощи, не откажите, пожалуйста! Натолкните на мысль, подкиньте идею- заказали корпоратив авиаторы (летчики). Впервые сталкиваюсь с людьми этой профессии. Чем начать их вечер? Что привязать к их теме?

----------


## ксапочка

Мы проводили праздник в авиа стиле. Именинника правда пришлось сделать пилотом. Началось все как при посадке в самолет. Билеты, комичная таможня. Дальше стюардесса разнесла напитки и конфеты " взлетные". Потом началось чтение демонстрации безопасности( смешное) а вместо жилетов демонстрировали детских надувных кругов уток( у кого то обезьянок) . Но самолет наш потерпел крушение на необитаемом острове ( и багаж мы собирали и туземцев встречали и вообще старались выжить на острове)))) всем очень понравилось

----------

Ольгия (20.02.2019)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

встреча.
Сегодня практически экспромтом родилась новая встреча дляпилотов, техники, инженеры одним словом всё что связано с авиацией, Космонавтикой,дисантура и т.д 
Сейчас расскажу быстрее будет

В дисантуре, когда провожают на дембель, солдаты устраивают проводы домой.
Выглядит это следующим образом.
Ребята стоят живым коридором, старшина командует 100 метров, все гудят, 
200 метров, чутюь громче гулят
300 метров, ещё погромче...так до 600 метров, там уже рев моторов.
Дальше, старшина издаёт сигнал ревуна(такой противный звук, для выхода на прыжки с парашютом)
Выбегает дембель, проноситься по живому коридору, его бьют табуреткой по .опе и он выскакивает в дверь
Всё ушел на дембель из казармы

Та дам!Я сегодня сделала по мотивам этих проводов, встречу юбиляра.
Расскажу в общих чертах, как было
Коридор из гостей, в руках шары.заходит авиотехник наш
-уважаемый Александр Николаевич(в дальнейшем АН-60)! Вот уже более 40 лет вы трудитесь на благо людей, благодаря вашему высокому профессионализму самолёты взлетают, летят и благополучно приземляются(аплодисменты)И сегодня в день вашего 60-ти летия ваша авиокомпания дарит вам именной самолёт.Дарить то он его конечно дарит, но гостей сейчас попрошу изобразить звук самолета(такой не очень громкий, спасибо...гости изображают)
Когда я скажу ЗАКРЫЛКИ меняем тональность)делаем чуть громче)
ШАССИ делаем еще громче и при этом стучим ногами
ПАССАДКА типа скозлили (лопаем шарики) 
ВСЕХ ПОЗДРАвЛЯЮ с благополучным приземлением в кафе "Сибирская таверна"!!!

----------

Ольгия (20.02.2019)

----------

